# Limited Funds



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

I know that most say that using samples of the actual shirts on your website would be best. However, what if you don't have the funds to put the actual samples of your tee shirts. Could I just put the design in a box, or would I be better off placing them on tee shirt templates. Also anyone know of tee shirt templates that could be edited in word or some other program that would keep the image in jpg., jpeg., or gif. format.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

You can take actual pictures of your t-shirts (blank shirts), then photoshop the design on top of it.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

mrstakeebie said:


> I know that most say that using samples of the actual shirts on your website would be best. However, what if you don't have the funds to put the actual samples of your tee shirts. Could I just put the design in a box, or would I be better off placing them on tee shirt templates.


Sure, you could do that. If you have to go with one of those options, I'd say use a t-shirt template so that your customers can at least see the placement.

However you should realize that many people will not buy a shirt without at least seeing a real picture of it, so you might lose some sales because of that. Definitely try to get a real picture.



mrstakeebie said:


> Also anyone know of tee shirt templates that could be edited in word or some other program that would keep the image in jpg., jpeg., or gif. format.


Here are some, but they are not in jpg format. I have no idea why you would want to edit graphics in Word, you really should be using a graphics program.

T-Shirt Templates


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mrstakeebie said:


> I know that most say that using samples of the actual shirts on your website would be best.


Yup! 



mrstakeebie said:


> However, what if you don't have the funds to put the actual samples of your tee shirts. Could I just put the design in a box, or would I be better off placing them on tee shirt templates.


You could do both: shirt template to show placement, design in a box to show the details of the design itself.

(and while photos are preferable, this is fine if it's what you've got to work with)



mrstakeebie said:


> Also anyone know of tee shirt templates that could be edited in word or some other program that would keep the image in jpg., jpeg., or gif. format.


The link Jasonda mentioned is a good one. If you don't have Photoshop or Corel and don't want to spend the money on such expensive software (which I can certainly understand), then you might want to look into something free like Gimp and/or Inkscape rather than trying to use a word processor for your graphics.


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, I'm trying out Corel X3 now and Inkscape. The only thing is my website will only allow me to upload pictures in gif., jpeg, jpg, forms.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mrstakeebie said:


> Could I just put the design in a box, or would I be better off placing them on tee shirt templates.


Yes, while a photo is "preferred", there are lots of sites that just use a picture of the design on a t-shirt template and do just fine. 

As Lewis mentioned, if you include the design in a box as well, that will be good for showing people the details in the design. The design on the t-shirt template helps to show the customer the placement and size of the design.



> Also anyone know of tee shirt templates that could be edited in word or some other program that would keep the image in jpg., jpeg., or gif. format


If you have CorelDraw, you can use any of the vector t-shirt templates at istockphoto.com and then just save them as GIFs or JPGs from coreldraw.

BUT, *since you said you have coreldraw, a free option* for you might be to just download Tom's CorelDraw plugin that auto-generates proofs of the design on a t-shirt template.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t11670.html




> Thanks for the info guys, I'm trying out Corel X3 now and Inkscape. The only thing is my website will only allow me to upload pictures in gif., jpeg, jpg, forms.


You can use coreldraw X3 to edit the t-shirt template and then use the EXPORT feature to save the file as a GIF or JPG for your website.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

mrstakeebie said:


> Thanks for the info guys, I'm trying out Corel X3 now and Inkscape. The only thing is my website will only allow me to upload pictures in gif., jpeg, jpg, forms.


After you add your design, you can re-save the files as jpg or whatever format you want.


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks you guys for all of your help. This place is great!


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. Right now I'm working to get my designs up on my page in boxes, like BustedTees.

As my designs get up and running at PrintMojo, the first thing I'll do for each is buy one from myself and photograph it. Then modify the site.


----------

